# quack quack!



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

As yall know i got some duckies a coupplebweeks ago. 
Today they git moved out of their box into the finaly finished pen!!!! 
They love it!!!! 
They have a chicked waterer thing and a pan of water to sit in. 
And theyv got a chicken feeder with duck grower. 
Their so cute!!! And their growing so fast!!!!!!! I cant believe just 2 weeks ago they were iddy bitty things!!!!








Oh this is my doggie... Aint he cute?? Lol

























View attachment 24050


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! I was gonna say that the first pic was one funny looking duck!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Awww CUTE! Have you found out what breeds yet?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Very cute! I was gonna say that the first pic was one funny looking duck!


Hes inbreed XD lol


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> Awww CUTE! Have you found out what breeds yet?


Thanks 

And yeah! The kind that go quack!


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> Thanks
> 
> And yeah! The kind that go quack!


Very cute.....Oh, and very funny too!!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks like some Blue/Black Swedish, a Pekin and a Mallard to me  I love ducklings! They are so cute.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ill get some betger pics soon 
Maybe tomaro O
their getting so big!!!!!!! I cant believe how fast they have grown.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh and i know i have 1 girl and i think 1 boy so far i know the girls quack and the boys do some off quack?

Anyone have good sound video i can look at?

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, they sure have grown!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

We think charlies a Crested duck
As she is white and a yellow beak and is getting a little tuff(I call it a affrow) on his head.

We think shes a girl!!

We think snorkles a swedish since he is all black with a white chest 
Not shure what breed.

Fumbler is a blue swedish.

And nibbler is a ruen

Anyone know any seecrets to sexing sweedish and ruen ducks??
show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Bonfire98 (May 25, 2013)

Male ducks have a little curled feather on top of their tail.


----------



## babiestwo (May 9, 2013)

They don't usually get the curled feather by their tail until around 6 months old.


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi. I know this post is a little old, but I saw it and I have a question? What is their swimming water source now that they are bigger? I have thought about getting ducks because I have a huge pond and I would like them to keep the scum off the top of the water for easier fishing... The only problem with that is that the turtles in the pond are so big that they eat the ducks and we haven't found a way to trap and kill the turtles yet. I'd still like to get some ducks anyway until we get our turtle issue fixed. So anyway, what's their swimming water source now and how often do you change the water? You probably have to change it once a day right? Or it will get filthy won't it?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

We have a kiddie pool for our ducks. Not everyone can fit in at once and it gets really dirty. We change it once a week. They really don't care. They get fresh water daily for drinking in a smaller bowl though.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I should add, if they can sit in it, they will and that's where it will get really dirty. Try to keep the fresh water bowl or chicken waterer so they can't sit in it easily. They will still step into it from time to time.

Our 10 little ducklings make a positive mess of their chicken waterer even though they can't sit in. They still step into it which they can't really but they try.


----------



## jennifer (May 22, 2013)

We had a turtle problem in our pond. We have started getting them out by putting string on a milk jug or soda bottle. We bait them with chicken gizzards. But also tie another line on the bottle so that you can pull it in. We have caught 8 huge snapping turtles in less than a week. We pass the turtles to a family that likes to eat them. We had one that grabbed one of our ducks and my husband jumped in and saved my duck. Thank God!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

babiestwo said:


> They don't usually get the curled feather by their tail until around 6 months old.


Thank you  I was looking but didnt see anything I was like I know I have atleast 1guy I heard him!!!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

@summer we have a kiddy pool.
Not the small one and not the huge one with the slide a middle sized one. Its huge big enough to hold all of them plus some more! Though I wish they had a slide....

It gets dirty within hours but they dont care. As long as they can float!
We also have several 2-3inch high pans laying around with water... just because

@amy we have a huge chicken waterer that gets tipped over dailey to get mud out of the base of it and it just fills right up again.

@Jennifer I was trying to figure out why that was so bad untill you said snapping!!oh no! Glad your starting to catch them and get them out!!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Charlie!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful duck!
BTW do you know what breed(s) your dog is? He is very pretty! He looks almost identical to a wonderful mutt we had for 13 years - except not quite as fat as ours, LOL.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Looks good!


Thank you


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> Beautiful duck!
> BTW do you know what breed(s) your dog is? He is very pretty! He looks almost identical to a wonderful mutt we had for 13 years - except not quite as fat as ours, LOL.


Thank you!  
He's a little mutt mutt.
Part border collie part damnation part kangaroo


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

eggs!!!! 
there's one more but it was further away


----------

